# Copie Time Capsule vers Disque dur externe



## katamiaw (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment copier rapidement le contenu d'une Time Capsule (2,5 To de données) sur un Disque dur externe (et vice-versa) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

"rapidement", tu entends quoi, par là ?

Nan, je demande, parce que 2,5 To, même d'un disque interne vers un autre disque interne, ça va déjà prendre un temps conséquent, après, pour ton cas, ça dépend comment sont connectés les divers composants.

Si tu utilise une TC connectée en ethernet directement sur le Mac (et aucun autre élément réseau à part ces deux là), et un disque externe rapide (genre Fw800), ça prendra un peu plus longtemps que dans le cas des disques internes, si par contre, tu es en WiFi pour la TC, et que le disque est un USB2 relié via un hub 7 ports dont les 6 autres sont occupés par des périphériques actifs (entendre par là simplement allumés), alors on ne comptera plus en heures, mais en jours, voire en semaines.

Après, les performances intrinsèques des disques dans les boîtiers joueront aussi sans doute, ainsi que la nature des données à transférer (2,5 To composés de 2500 fichiers de 1 Go, ça ira beaucoup plus vite que le même volume composé de 25 millions de fichiers de 100 Ko).

Mais dans tous les cas, le moyen le plus rapide est la copie via le Finder.


----------



## katamiaw (16 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, je demande, parce que 2,5 To, même d'un disque interne vers un autre disque interne, ça va déjà prendre un temps conséquent, après, pour ton cas, ça dépend comment sont connectés les divers composants.


La durée est longue dans tout les cas (pas juste quelques minutes), ok. Cependant, avec un temps de copie très long, cela augmente les possibilités de "perdre" des fichiers ou dossiers lors de la copie. Venant du monde Windows où les erreurs de copies sont monnaie courante, obligeant à utiliser des logiciels pour "sécuriser" les copies (SuperCopier2).




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu utilise une TC connectée en ethernet directement sur le Mac (et aucun autre élément réseau à part ces deux là), et un disque externe rapide (genre Fw800), ça prendra un peu plus longtemps que dans le cas des disques internes, si par contre, tu es en WiFi pour la TC, et que le disque est un USB2 relié via un hub 7 ports dont les 6 autres sont occupés par des périphériques actifs (entendre par là simplement allumés), alors on ne comptera plus en heures, mais en jours, voire en semaines.


Pour les sauvegardes journalières (Time Machine), cela sera réalisé en Wifi. Quand aux grosses sauvegardes la TC sur un disque dur externe USB, cela se fait via un Mac sur lequel est branché le disque dur externe. C'est juste que laisser tourner cette copie pendant plusieurs dizaines d'heures, cela me fait un peu peur (des erreurs de copie).

Donc idéalement, il me faudrait remplacer ce disque dur externe USB par un disque dur FW800 ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, les performances intrinsèques des disques dans les boîtiers joueront aussi sans doute, ainsi que la nature des données à transférer (2,5 To composés de 2500 fichiers de 1 Go, ça ira beaucoup plus vite que le même volume composé de 25 millions de fichiers de 100 Ko).
> 
> Mais dans tous les cas, le moyen le plus rapide est la copie via le Finder.


Il s'agira surtout de "petits fichiers" de quelques ko à 5 Mo en majorité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

katamiaw a dit:


> La durée est longue dans tout les cas (pas juste quelques minutes), ok. Cependant, avec un temps de copie très long, cela augmente les possibilités de "perdre" des fichiers ou dossiers lors de la copie. Venant du monde Windows où les erreurs de copies sont monnaie courante, obligeant à utiliser des logiciels pour "sécuriser" les copies (SuperCopier2).



Tu n'es plus sous Windows, là, tu es sur Mac, et depuis vingt ans que je bosse sur Mac, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème de la nature de celui que tu évoques.



katamiaw a dit:


> Pour les sauvegardes journalières (Time Machine), cela sera réalisé en Wifi. Quand aux grosses sauvegardes la TC sur un disque dur externe USB, cela se fait via un Mac sur lequel est branché le disque dur externe. C'est juste que laisser tourner cette copie pendant plusieurs dizaines d'heures, cela me fait un peu peur (des erreurs de copie).



Là j'ai peur de ne pas bien saisir ta politique de sauvegarde, mais je peux déjà te dire qu'utiliser une TC pour des sauvegardes est une aberration économique. Pour la sauvegarde, quelle qu'elle soit, un disque USB est amplement suffisant, mieux vaut réserver la TC aux utilisations d'un disque réseau (c'est à dire une utilisation similaire à celle d'un serveur de fichiers).



katamiaw a dit:


> Donc idéalement, il me faudrait remplacer ce disque dur externe USB par un disque dur FW800 ?



C'est quoi, ce que tu veux transférer ? des données d'exploitation, ou de sauvegarde ?



katamiaw a dit:


> Il s'agira surtout de "petits fichiers" de quelques ko à 5 Mo en majorité.



Bon, de toute façon, dans ce cas, ça va être looooooong :rateau:


----------



## katamiaw (16 Septembre 2011)

Mon seul regret est que la TC ne comporte un système permettant de s'y connecter en SSH ou via un utilitaire dédié ou encore une interface web, afin de réaliser des copies entre la TC et un disque dur externe connecté à celle-ci par USB ou de la gestion de fichiers à distance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h51 ----------

Tout d'abord, merci Pascal pour tes réponses. Il me faut peut être revoir mon organisation ? Je m'explique:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'es plus sous Windows, là, tu es sur Mac, et depuis vingt ans que je bosse sur Mac, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème de la nature de celui que tu évoques.


Comme sous Linux... il n'y a que sous Windows que l'on connait de tels désagréments. Mais ne connaissant pas encore à 100% le système d'exploitation Mac OS, je préfère poser les questions.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là j'ai peur de ne pas bien saisir ta politique de sauvegarde, mais je peux déjà te dire qu'utiliser une TC pour des sauvegardes est une aberration économique. Pour la sauvegarde, quelle qu'elle soit, un disque USB est amplement suffisant, mieux vaut réserver la TC aux utilisations d'un disque réseau (c'est à dire une utilisation similaire à celle d'un serveur de fichiers).


Voici mon "installation":
1 MacBook Air
1 MacBook Pro
1 Freebox (compatible Time Machine) avec 1 HDD Externe de 500 Go connecté en USB
1 Time Capsule de 2 To avec 1 HDD Externe de 2 To connecté en USB

Il me faut sauvegarder les systèmes des 2 MacBook, je pensais utiliser Time Machine pour sa simplicité d'utilisation.

Il me faut sauvegarder les fichiers (données) des 2 MacBook.

La TC me permet d'héberger des fichiers de données partagés; photos, vidéos, bureautique principalement.

Il me faut aussi réaliser une sauvegarde des fichiers contenus sur la TC.

Mon idée était donc d'utiliser la TC pour les fichiers de données partagés, ainsi que les sauvegardes Time Machine des 2 MacBook. Ensuite, d'utiliser le disque dur externe de 2 To pour recevoir la sauvegarde de la TC.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Moi, tu sais, j'ai un point de vue un peu différent :

1) je ne sauvegarde pas la sauvegarde, là ça ferait beaucoup
2) J'ai un ordi principal et un certain nombre de portables (bon &#8230; D'accord, un nombre certain : 4 ). Je ne sauvegarde que l'ordi principal, les données des portables sont toujours "volatiles" (c'est à dire que quand je pars à l'extérieur, je "charge" le portable de ce que j'ai besoin, et dès mon retour, je transfère les données modifiées ou ajoutées sur mon ordi principal).

Par contre, je n'utilise jamais un disque de sauvegarde pour faire autre chose que de la sauvegarde. Ce qui met un disque en danger, c'est son utilisation quotidienne, et si les transferts de données sont fiables, une erreur d'écriture depuis un logiciel est toujours à craindre), et je ne prend pas une précaution (la sauvegarde) au moyen d'une solution "à risque".


----------

